# T2 diagnosed today. Fast 800 recommended by GP. Help



## Nurse Carol (May 23, 2022)

Ridiculously busy nurse diagnosed with T2 today. Cholesterol 6.8. fasting BM 8iu. HbA1C today is 89 . Weight (here goes☹️) 144 Kgs. Advised by GP to start Fast 800 immediately for 8-12 weeks. Listening to Michael Mosely's book now. 
Feeling extremely overwhelmed and dreading it. Anyone else tried the Fast 800?


----------



## Lucyr (May 23, 2022)

hi and welcome. If you do a search for Newcastle diet you’ll find a few other peoples experiences.


----------



## Zimt (May 24, 2022)

I'd say do it.. the first and second day are dreadful but after that it gets so much better!


----------



## Kreator (May 26, 2022)

Also take a look at Roy Taylor's book 'Life Without Diabetes'

His book is based on the DiRECT Trail he and his team did - funded by Diabetes UK...

I did the NHS Remission Program for 12 months - just completed - lost around 20Kg and put my Diabetes into Remission and I've maintained my weight for around 8 months now, and not looking to weigh any more!  - My diet has drastically changed as has my exercise habits...

I also started with Michael Mosley when I was diagnosed - only to realise all his work is based on Roy Taylor's work...

Good luck on your jouney


----------



## ColinUK (May 27, 2022)

Ask for a referral to the REWIND diet. 

It’s a shake and soup based 800 cal diet with support from the NHS. 

There are quite a few of us on the Newcastle diet mentioned above and that’s the protocol followed in the Rewind diet. 

There’s lots of experience and advice and support to be found on this forum so welcome!


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jun 11, 2022)

I did 3 exante shakes a day with two large helpings (2 x 250g) of steamed/fried/other green leafy veg for 10 weeks and shed 11kg. Put one back on but stable ish. will do shakes again in July in effort to shift last 5kg. xxxx


----------



## JanetT (Jun 13, 2022)

hello I was diagnosed about 6 weeks ago HBa1c 103 . started fast 800 3 weeks ago though not completely sticking to recipes but working out my own with fitbit app. Weight 65 kg now 60.6kg . am on metformin 2x 500. bg levels ow narly down to normal. My dad had diabetes and I've seen  what it can do so good motivation! Good luck


----------



## Windy (Jun 13, 2022)

I did my own version of the 800 calories per day diet and lost 16Kg. It's hard going for the first few weeks, but you settle into it.


Nurse Carol said:


> Cholesterol 6.8. fasting BM 8iu. HbA1C today is 89 . Weight (here goes☹️) 144 Kgs


My cholesterol was 6.4mmol/mol and HbA1c was 82mmol/mol in late October and I got the cholesterol down to 4.6 and my HbA1c to 42 in February, so it's doable. No one was more surprised than me that I managed to stay on the diet, as I've fallen off the diet wagon a lot of times before, but I've kept going and will do until I'm "normal" weight.

There's also a free diet plan from Dr Mike Lean's team (he worked with Professor Roy Taylor as recommended by Kreator)


Kreator said:


> Also take a look at Roy Taylor's book 'Life Without Diabetes'


if you want to find out about that. I also recommend Roy Taylor's book. I read both of his and watched a few videos on youtube of him talking and found them helpful.
I don't know where you're based, but some health authorities offer the diet mentioned by ColinUK.
Don't beat yourself up about your weight or where you are now, it's a starting point and you can address it.
You can do it, Sarah


----------

